# First frost, early morning shots



## verticalization (Oct 7, 2009)

Went out early this morning, and.. i must say it was the perfect time to catch the frost melting.. Let me know what you think..

1.






2.





3.


----------



## Big (Oct 7, 2009)

Oooo, definitely like #3


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 8, 2009)

The third image is the best; the background in the first two images is a bit distracting.


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 9, 2009)

I personally like the first one the best. That frost covered flower is beautiful. I also like the third, yet I'm not sure the focus is on the right berry. If it were me, I would have focused on the one to the far right. I think the photo may have been easier to look at then. But the subject matter is excellent. The second is pretty also, but agree with the others when they say the background is a bit distracting. Maybe a tighter crop would do the trick.


----------



## verticalization (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks all, 
Yeah I really wish I would have caught focus on a different berry in #3, it was pretty windy, and i was using a Tamron 90mm macro pretty close up, made it slightly tricky.. i'll have to try again.
#1 is my favorite of the whole collection of photos i took that day, however.. like everyone said the background is pretty distracting.. 

Thanks again for your comments


----------



## mooimeisie (Oct 9, 2009)

I find the frost contrasting the pink flower of #1 to be quite beautiful.


----------

